# Terrible Month of June Haul



## rocking chick (Jun 30, 2009)

I am super happy today! I found a BNIB Lightscapde for only $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Updated with extra buys today 14/7/09.
This month MAC really really burst my budget!! 

*I had combine both June & July hauls together.*

*Style Warriors*
Bright Future
Vibrant Grape
Violet Fire
Mercenary
Sunsational
Brave New Bronze
Purple Rite
Gold Rebel

*Creme Team
*Lavender Whip x 8pcs (I bought everything left at the counter)
Lavender Whip x 3pcs (online purchase)
Ever So Rich x 2pcs

*Sugar Sweet*
Bubbles

*Hello Kitty
*Fashion Mews (backup)

*Viva Glam VI SE*
Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick

*Emanuel Ungaro* 
Pure Rose

*Color Craft
*Assemblage
Fashion Patch
Eccentricity
Girlish Romp
Odd Bits
Color Crafted
Eclectric Edge
Triple Fusion
Smooth Merge - 3/7/09
Natural Flare - 3/7/09
Funky Fusion - 11/7/09
Daft Pink - 11/7/09
Hand-Finish - 11/7/09
Style Demon - 11/7/09
Miss Marble - 14/7
Crazy Haute - 14/7
Pretty Pattern - 14/7
Eclectic Edge (backup) - 14/7
Improvise - 14/7
Madly Creative - 14/7

*Euristocrats 2*
Milan Mode
Via Veneto
Via Veneto x 2pcs as backups - 8/7/09
Rue d Rouge 

And 11 pcs of NYX round lipsticks & 1 NYX tinted lip conditioner.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 30, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## candaces (Jun 30, 2009)

wow! enjoyy!


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great haul, enjoy!


----------



## sdfw (Jul 1, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2009)

bump with new items bought yesterday


----------



## darklocke (Jul 12, 2009)

What on earth are you going to do with TEN Lavender Whips!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul though, enjoy it!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fantastic haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

awesome stuff! enjoy it


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_What on earth are you going to do with TEN Lavender Whips!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul though, enjoy it!_

 
Haha I plan to use it for a long period of time. Its my favourite lipstick ever!!!


----------



## sdfw (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy haul! Super jealous of all the Lavender Whip lippies...I LOVE that color. Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 13, 2009)

LOVE UR HAUL! enjoy!!1


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

wow great haul! Enjoy


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG what a haul! And I've been trying to find 1 lavender whip and you got 11, that is funny, Enjoy your haul!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

Geez! What a super huge haul!! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------

